# Year old Male Pyrenese for sale



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is where I can post this, but here goes.
I have a just barely year old huge male Pyrenese, he is intact as I was going to use him to breed. He was bought for $2500 as a pup with his papers, but I do not have them. He was raised with goats before I got him. Please message if interested. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Tank!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

*Never *heard of a Pyr costing this much!????? Who did you buy him from????!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wholy price...Pyr's here only cost $250

He's a great looking LGD..why are you getting rid of him?


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I really have a hard time believing the lady paid that much for him also, but I can only go by what I was told. That is not how much I paid for him NO FREAKING WAY!! I bought him for $500 from my friend who lives in Oregon, where the original lady got him from I don't know.
The only reason why I am looking for a new home for him is that he has it in his head that my red heeler is a threat, and has attacked him a few times, last time pretty bad. It only happens when someone is out there with both of them, alone they are fine with each other. I don't understand it. He is absolutely fine with any other dog, we went for a walk in the hills on a dog path and this huge Bull Mastiff comes bounding up, and I'm freaking out thinking if they get in a fight I won't be able to pull them off. The other dog was not on a leash!! Thank goodness he was friendly and I just drug Tank up the trail. He is only a year, so technically still a puppy for that breed. If you know of anyone looking for a livestock guardian, please let them know about Tank!


----------



## sweet potato (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish you were closer. I have a female about 6 months older who really needs a boyfriend. I live in coyote country and she has kept my poultry loses down to almost nothing. She has even done pretty good at keeping the bear who has become my neighbor away from the livestock too. I hope you find him a good home; they are wonderful & loving animals.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

LGDs and herding dogs do not typically make a good mix. I think the LGDs think the herding dogs are harassing "their" livestock.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

My LGD will accept any dog off of my property. He will not allow any dog near his charges on my property.
Any LGD you have will probably act that way with your heeler. Like Stonybrook said the heeler is messing with Tanks charges in his mind. 
Most people who keep LGD and herding dogs keep them apart. Look up LGD.org - join LGD-L and read the archives. Tank is behaving perfectly, and at 6 months, wow. The anount of time it takes to train an LGD, I would no way part with a 6 month old that is otherwise behaving like an excellent guard!
Good luck


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

Simplepeace that is good to hear, really puts my mind at ease! Tank is actually just barely a year old. I'm will look at that website right away. Thanks!


----------

